# sshd refuses to start

## muebi

If I manually start sshd using /etc/init.d/sshd start I get:

```
Warning: sshd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 or net.wlan0 has started.

```

The strange thing is that net.eth0 is already running and even if I restart eth0 I get the same. What's wrong here?

----------

## Veldrin

recheck /etc/rc.conf and/or /etc/conf.d/rc for NET_STRICT_CHECKING.

If set wrongly, it force all network interfaces to be up, to set the net service to up. Just read the comments around for the explanation.

----------

## muebi

There is no such setting in /etc/rc.conf but only in /etc/conf.d/rc.

The variable RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING is set to "no" which seems appropriate for my case (laptop).

Any alternative suggestions?

----------

## mr.sande

Have you checked "rc_depend_strict" in /etc/rc.conf? Try setting it to NO. Well that is if you are using baselayout-2.

----------

